# Proof of work eligibility while waiting for ILR decision?



## Kayen (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Joppa & Nyclon for answering my queries today and yesterday 

I am aware that I can continue working under my current visa (leave to remain) until the outcome of my ILR postal application is made (yet to submit). I potentially may not be staying with my current employer for the entire time until when the outcome is known, as due to nature of locum work, my services may not be required after a time (short notice period) in which case I would look for alternative work. 

Not having my passport with an outdated/expired date visa may be problematic for potential employers to keep or take me on. (I will make copies of these docs)

So my question... _is there something I can give to my employer/potential employers to confirm my eligibility to continue working _ ie something printed out from the Home office... somewhere in the home office that can send a letter or be called to make queries, should the employer wish to verify? 

How have other people dealt with this? 

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

> If you make an application before your authorised stay ends, your existing immigration status will continue until your application is decided, even if the decision is not made until after the end of your permitted stay. If your existing visa or other permission to stay here allows you to work, you can continue to do so until your case is decided.


From Home Office letter to an enquiry under Freedom of Information. Can't locate anything in the rules at the moment, but there must be something.


----------



## Kayen (Nov 5, 2013)

"If you make an application before your authorised stay ends, your existing immigration status will continue until your application is decided, even if the decision is not made until after the end of your permitted stay. If your existing visa or other permission to stay here allows you to work, you can continue to do so until your case is decided"



Joppa said:


> From Home Office letter to an enquiry under Freedom of Information. Can't locate anything in the rules at the moment, but there must be something.



Hi Joppa 

...is that a quote from a letter on the Home Office page or do you have a link to it? I have tried searching the website for anything relating to employment rules while awaiting decision but found nothing so far...There must be something somewhere as this will apply to a lot of people? (...new site seems harder to navigate that the old UKBA specific one as so many old and historical docs and links all over the place).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/right_to_work_while_awaiting_dec


----------



## Kayen (Nov 5, 2013)

thanks Joppa...its a few years old but maybe will have to use that if need be. Home office doesnt make it easy to find information!!


----------

